# POI's Somerset ( Blue Anchor )



## QFour (Oct 13, 2016)

51.1824653,-3.3921991

This was a great stop over. Side of the road next to the sea with toilet and water tap ( Inside Toilet ) and a pub which we did not try. There is also a shop at the camp site.

We went into Watchet but could not park so carried on along the coast. Then we found this place. No restrictions. There is a cafe and a STEAM Train that goes to Watchet and Minehead also Dunster Castle is nearby ( NT ).


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Minehead is on the West Somerset heritage railway and is a beautiful line.  you can spend all day getting on and off the train, visiting different places, and its not an unreasonable price for a whole days excursion ....  

West Somerset Railway


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion, however it doesn't pass the 'separation from the highway' test that I usually apply for inclusion in the POIs ...


----------



## QFour (Oct 13, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, however it doesn't pass the 'separation from the highway' test that I usually apply for inclusion in the POIs ...



See your point but it is a really great stopover .. I did put a red flashing light ( Bike Rear Light ) on the front as it was very dark and we were parked on the wrong side of the road for the habitation door.


----------



## Nigel L (Oct 13, 2016)

Was going to post when back, but we stopped at the Blue Anchor Hotel on Saturday and Sunday evening, in their car park. On a slight slope, but looking out to sea.
Landlord let us stay for free, but we had drinks etc in the Bar, No facilities as such, but is a secure car park, and the landlord (Marcus) quite happy to let MH's stay over. He has a RV himself.
Food also looked good, and beer kept well. Can probably only take one MH at a time, but if in the area would definately give him a call.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 14, 2016)

QFour said:


> See your point but it is a really great stopover .. I did put a red flashing light ( Bike Rear Light ) on the front as it was very dark and we were parked on the wrong side of the road for the habitation door.



That illustrates one of the issues. The Highway Code indicates that you must use parking lights when parked at night on a road where the speed limit is greater than 30mph.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 14, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> Was going to post when back, but we stopped at the Blue Anchor Hotel on Saturday and Sunday evening, in their car park. On a slight slope, but looking out to sea.
> Landlord let us stay for free, but we had drinks etc in the Bar, No facilities as such, but is a secure car park, and the landlord (Marcus) quite happy to let MH's stay over. He has a RV himself.
> Food also looked good, and beer kept well. Can probably only take one MH at a time, but if in the area would definately give him a call.



Thanks for this information. I've added the pub to the Pub Stop POIs


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 14, 2016)

*wildcamping somerset coast*

ok guys here is a few more...........Porlock Wier has unrestricted roadside parking (long dead end road, sea view, so not much passing traffic), just 1 or 2 hundred yards from the pubs at road end, on the sea side. I have extra reflectors fitted on all 4 corners for the purpose. And there is at least 2 free good overnight wilding spots in Watchet.......the Harbour Road car park free from 1800 to 0800 or thereabouts, or for peace and quiet, start to leave Watchet by South Road and Doniford Road, turn left into the small lane towards the sea and Watchet Town FC, go over the railway line, and turn left into clifftop car park. Fully unrestricted. No facilities and nice n dark.............steve bristol


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 14, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> ... for peace and quiet, start to leave Watchet by South Road and Doniford Road, turn left into the small lane towards the sea and Watchet Town FC, go over the railway line, and turn left into clifftop car park. Fully unrestricted. No facilities and nice n dark.............steve bristol



If you look on Streetview here:

Google Maps

... you will see that it's a private car park with no overnight parking.

The other locations aren't viable either. There's a single yellow line along the road at Porlock Weir and it's unsuitable for overnight parking due to the width of road. The Watchet car park is restricted by an Off Street Parking Places Order that prohibits sleeping, camping, cooking, eating or residential use. 

I appreciate that you are trying to be helpful, but posting misleading information isn't a great idea.


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 15, 2016)

*somerset coast parking*

Admin...........I always accept that due to sizes of some motorhomes others prefer to find places in advance etc. In the case of Porlock Wier, the qualifying plates indicate that parking on the single yellow is fine all year from 1800 until 1000......that is overnight. As I think I said, I have extra reflectors on all four corners of my vehicle, and feel quite safe there. I usually lodge between other vehicles anyway.  As regards the Harbour Road car park, Watchet no charges 1800 to 0800, the last time I was there, I purposefully walked all around the car park, and read the meters, and could see no signs restricting overnighting. Maybe I need specsavers. As regards the no overnighting sign at Helwell Bay, it is not on the entrance to the car park, its on the exit for pedestrians, so I definitely do need specsavers, because all the times I been there, and seen no one except dogwalkers I have never seen it..........cheers, steve Bristol.


----------

